# dash tach 69 70



## Lab Rat (Feb 23, 2008)

Can a dash tach from a 70 GTO be mounted in a 69 GTO? Are the mounts the same or is the 69 tach unique to that year?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Looking thru my resto manual, the best I can tell is the mounts changed from 68 to 69, but 69 and 70 appear to be the same.


----------

